# Any way to fix bent rims??



## alex12358 (May 31, 2004)

Any way to fix bent rims??


----------



## tk4two1 (Jul 26, 2004)

I'd probably have to go with no. Any time I have bent a rim it had to be replaced.


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

It all depends on how bad it is. There are some Co. that specialize in fixing rims. If you have a discount tire, ask them, They may outsource to somone who can fix it.
Also check online, google for "fix rims" 
In most cases, unless the wheel is discontinued it may be cheaper to buy a new wheel.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

a company call wheel works...
http://www.rimandwheelworks.com/




And this site may help you out in learning about aluminum wheel repair
http://www.advanceautoparts.com/english/youcan/html/ccr/ccr20021201aw.html


----------

